# Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha !!!!!



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

No, not Seung-Jin.

It was reported that Damon Stoudamire is unhappy with his projected role on the Griz, that he does not want to be a bench player and says he did not come back from injuries just to be a teacher to the young guys. So some Griz fan speculates whether Portland will take him back in exchange for Sergio. 

Well, we can dream.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds like a great deal, but I think we should wait to close the deal when hell freezes over.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

:lol: I wouldn't have given them Dickau...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wow! you mean we could get Damon Stoudamire back without giving up Greg Oden and Brandon Roy? SIGN ME UP! 





lol.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47689/20070820/stoudamire_wants_out_of_memphis/


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> wow! you mean we could get Damon Stoudamire back without giving up Greg Oden and Brandon Roy? SIGN ME UP!
> 
> lol.


you make that deal and giggle all the way to the title.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Bringing Damon back would be one of the few moves the Blazers could possibly make that might cause me to sell my season tickets and stop going to games....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think it's that the team is rebuilding, but that the team is going to be suiting up with two guys in front of him. Memphis should be pretty good this year if they can keep everyone healthy.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I don't think it's that the team is rebuilding, but that the team is going to be suiting up with two guys in front of him. Memphis should be pretty good this year if they can keep everyone healthy.


And how many guys would be suiting up in front of him here, I wonder? It's tempting to say four or five, but that's probably not true. And actually, speaking strictly tactically, he and Roy might be a decent pair with them switching positions (or at least roles) depending on which end of the floor they were on.

That said, I can't imagine Allen and Pritchard choosing to bring him back, nor would I suggest they think about it very long. Damon's probably best off heading for Boston or perhaps a team like the Suns or the Nets -- he's at his best in a running game.

It really is too bad he was such an idiot. I still can't get over the pot wrapped in _tinfoil_ through airport security. And then all the whining.... Ah well. Good luck, DS, and may you grow up some when your playing days are over -- sooner seems too much to hope for.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

oh yeah, Damon would really be happy about coming to Portland. I think when he says he doesn't want to be part of a rebuilding process, that he doesn't want to be a mentor, oh he means just in Memphis. anywhere else would be fine with him, and he would embrace the role. 

no, no he wouldn't. i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I thought maybe this post was about how Ruben Patterson is still unsigned (and "wants to go to Boston or Miami" since they "need" him).


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> I thought maybe this post was about how Ruben Patterson is still unsigned (and "wants to go to Boston or Miami" since they "need" him).


No, but for all those who suddenly fall in love with any Blazer as soon as he becomes an ex-Blazer, the tales of Damon and Patterson are instructive.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> No, but for all those who suddenly fall in love with any Blazer as soon as he becomes an ex-Blazer, the tales of Damon and Patterson are instructive.


don't forget about bonzi too. It's funny that the one guy who hasn't shown himself to be a complete tool was Rasheed. He's only shown himself to be a part tool.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I think Damon would fit with Miami, Lakers or Boston.

I hope Damon is either bought out or traded to a contending team.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> He's only shown himself to be a part tool.


Is that kind of like one of those sandal/bottle-opener contraptions?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

i would like to see him play with boston. i want every single old guy to get signed with boston lol. they should get armstrong from Indiana too


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

The guy I would really like to see in Boston is Charles Oakley.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Is that kind of like one of those sandal/bottle-opener contraptions?


Wow, that's sensational, and I hardly ever wear sandals or use bottle openers. :biggrin: Still, what a marvelous photo!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Leopards don't easily change their spots! Damon's not happy because he isn't having his ego massaged enough.

Last I heard, the Clips needed a PG - maybe a trade there to play for the worst team in Basketball??


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Leopards don't easily change their spots! Damon's not happy because he isn't having his ego massaged enough.
> 
> Last I heard, the Clips needed a PG - maybe a trade there to play for the worst team in Basketball??


Even without Brand and Livingston, the Clippers are not the worst team in basketball.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Even without Brand and Livingston, the Clippers are not the worst team in basketball.


Put Damon at PG for extended minutes, and that could change real quick! :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Put Damon at PG for extended minutes, and that could change real quick! :biggrin:


True, true. :biggrin:


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

I might be totally confused but did we even trade Damon in the first place? I thought I remember the Blazers just letting him walk for nothing and Memphis just signed him as a free agent. 

That speaks volumes about how much Portland valued him when he left. I wouldn't be too excited to come back if I were Damon... although someone mentioned needing a veteran PG with limited skills yesterday in a post...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe we could trade Brandon Roy for Telfair too!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> Maybe we could trade Brandon Roy for Telfair too!


I like what you're selling!!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

lol oldman your funny lol nice post


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Surely some team must have a spare chair.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Boston would be a really good fit actually. Maybe Damon for Scalebrainey or something.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Cleveland would be a good fit for Damon. 

He has always been one of my favorite players, and would probably want him back, had we not signed Blake.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

crandc said:


> Surely some team must have a spare chair.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Draco said:


> Boston would be a really good fit actually. Maybe Damon for Scalebrainey or something.












Damon for Scale*brainey* might work for both parties...

Sorry, I don't mean to poke fun at your misspelling of Brian's name, but I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Even without Brand and Livingston, the Clippers are not the worst team in basketball.


OK Hasoos, I'll bite. I can't think of any team who might be worse this coming year.

Last year's bottom dwellers:
Memphis (improved), Boston (greatly improved), Milwaukee (same), Atlanta (same), Seattle (same), Minnesota (worse), Portland (same for this year), Sacramento (worse), New York (same), Charlotte (same).

How can the Clippers at 40 wins last year - be much better than those listed? I think they're looking at 20 wins this year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> OK Hasoos, I'll bite. I can't think of any team who might be worse this coming year.
> 
> Last year's bottom dwellers:
> Memphis (improved), Boston (greatly improved), Milwaukee (same), Atlanta (same), Seattle (same), Minnesota (worse), Portland (same for this year), Sacramento (worse), New York (same), Charlotte (same).
> ...


Seattle is the same as last year? Unless one of their young 5s starts showing a lot more then we've seen thus far, I think the Sonics should be in a 3 horse race to the gluehouse with the Clips and Wolves. 

Just curious, why do you see the Kings as worse? Though rumors swirl, they still have last years roster in tact and don't have any injuries that I know of. Spencer Hawes could contribute too. After a year of struggling with a tendon problem in his shooting hand, Bibby should have his solid outside shot back. I don't see them fading.

Oh, and on the thread topic... Damon whining is about his role? In other news, the sun rose in the East this morning.

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> OK Hasoos, I'll bite. I can't think of any team who might be worse this coming year.
> 
> Last year's bottom dwellers:
> Memphis (improved), Boston (greatly improved), Milwaukee (same), Atlanta (same), Seattle (same), Minnesota (worse), Portland (same for this year), Sacramento (worse), New York (same), Charlotte (same).
> ...


Lets look at the roster and then maybe you will see what I am saying. A lot of it depends on injuries mind you, but we can not say if those will or will not happen until something manifest.(Like Brand).

Clippers lineup(With Brand Hurt):

1. Sam Cassell.
2. Cutino Mobley.
3. Corey Magette
4. Tim Thomas
5. Chris Kaman.

First of all Seattle is obvious as pointed out above. They were not good last year, and they lost players. Several of their last draft picks are busts. My pick as 2nd worst team. They will be a toss up for Minnesota for worst team.

Minnesota is horrible. Can anybody even name more then a few of their starters without looking up their roster?

Atlanta it will depend on how some new guys come in and perform. But from what I have seen last year, they are still mostly running the same team as the last several seasons, and that team wasn't better then the Clippers. Horford will make a difference, and Acie Law will make a difference. How much? Do you think that Acie Law, Joe Johnson, Josh Smith/Marvin Williams/Josh Childress, Al Horford and Za Za Pachulia are really better then the Clippers lineup I listed above? I don't. Maybe in a couple of years, but not this year. You don't go from a bad losing team in the east to better then a western conference team that almost made the playoffs in 1 year. 

Milwaukee tanked a lot of games last year. Until they learn how to play defense, it won't matter, they might as well tank them. A team that is "on the edge" of the playoffs in the east is not better then an "On the edge" in the west team. 

Charlotte was horrible last year. Only improvement is Jason Richardson this year. Not nearly enough.

Sacramento is on a roll down hill. They are going to be worse this year then last year, unless a new coach can somehow get players to play with passion.

New York improved last year, and will probably improve more this year with Zbo. They may win more games in the east then the Clippers will, but does this truly make them better? Not IMO.


----------

